# Drawing snakes



## Amanda Wight (Jun 11, 2009)

Well i was really into my art in high school and actually wanted to be an art teacher for ages, till i remember i hate kids, but i haven't really drawn since then, well i got a new set of art materials and thought i would draw one of my snakes.

So here it is, this is a pic of my 08 male royal - Griffin (remember i haven't drawn in ages)


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice work :2thumb:


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Ooooh i really like it! 
I envy people that can draw still life and realism... all i can draw is stuff from my head lol.

Keep up the good work! :flrt:


----------



## Amanda Wight (Jun 11, 2009)

See im the opposite, i have to have something in front of me to be able to draw it, i would love to be able to pick up a pencil and just draw whatever i wanted and not need something to reference it to.

Thanks guys for the nice comments 



Freakinfreak said:


> Ooooh i really like it!
> I envy people that can draw still life and realism... all i can draw is stuff from my head lol.
> 
> Keep up the good work! :flrt:


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 3, 2009)

Coooooool :2thumb:

My high school would have all 6th year students do an art project in spring. I did 4 pencil drawings of snakes. One was a diamondback rattler, and to get it to really look the part I more or less had to draw the scales individually. Took absolute ages, but I was well chuffed with the result.
That was back in '97 and that OP has just made me want to go and get the pencils out again


----------



## Dunnyc23 (Jan 12, 2010)

*drawings*

wow, pretty gd.. i do some drawing myself but i find snakes so difficult 2 capture, they always endup comin out misshapen.. :/ ne tips?


----------



## Amanda Wight (Jun 11, 2009)

Start with the eyes, then work from that, when you draw the body it will look out of shape till you put in the pattern and shading then it comes together, something i had to realise was i couldnt get a lot of the highlights because i was drawing the scales individually but im pretty happy with the effect 

Good luck :2thumb:



Dunnyc23 said:


> wow, pretty gd.. i do some drawing myself but i find snakes so difficult 2 capture, they always endup comin out misshapen.. :/ ne tips?


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

i find snakes hard to draw, i enjoy drawring my fish and i used to do manga


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Thats a fab drawing, well done, not an easy subject to draw!  Look forward to seeing more.


----------

